# Accurate weather for Ottawa?



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

During the summer I used the widget built into the OS for the weather, but now it's never right. Right now it says it's 23 degrees.

Anyone know of either a site or widget that's accurate?


----------



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

best site for Ottawa weather. 
Always accurate. It's where a lot of radio stations get their weather from. 
http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/on-118_metric_e.html
also, you can call the weather line as well 
998-3439


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Mine tells me it's 11C which seems right. Make sure you are using 'Ottawa Canada(ON)'. Otherwise you end up with some Ottawa from the U.S.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Atroz- Thanks! Actually you need to type in Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Most reliable way is to type the city name and *hit Return*, then choose the correct one from the popup list. not very intuitive.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

This is the URL I keep as my Ottawa weather bookmark:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cities/can/pages/CAON0512.htm

Very accurate, and nice, easy-to-read website layout.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

the weather widget sucks imo.. it never gets the temp right for toronto, and the 7 day forecast is always wrong as well..


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I usually just check http://www.weather.ca/weather/cities/can/pages/CAON0512.htm which is the weather network... the same people who run the weather channel on Ottawa channel 21.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

*Try BBC Weather*

I had the same problem, so I switched to the
BBC Weather widget http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/information/bbcweather.html
The location is Ottawa International, Canada (the airport forcast). Side by side The BBC widget was more accurate than than 'Amerocentric' weather widget Apple supplies. The only minor hitch is sometimes it the day is off (due to the time difference?)

Regards
Harvey


----------

